# Happy Birthday Heresjohnny



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Another Birthday already, seems like just a year ago, o-well, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday J!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Johnny!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Hally birthday HJ!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, HJ!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Johnny!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope you are having an awesome birthday, Johnny!! Happy happy happy Birthday!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Johnny and best wishes for many, many more!!! *


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I ate way to much good food and had a nice long nap, doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear johnny!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

sorry I'm late HJ, Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------

